# 10-16-15 Morning Sketch



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Fun fun fun. I should have taken this up a long time ago.

Another Grandson. Meet Jack.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

He has loving eyes and it is a lovely drawing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm glad that came out. He is the most loving kid I know.
Thanks


----------

